# Jacob's Ladder made with EL wire



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Sparkfun just posted about a project a customer did using one of their boards - a safe Jacob's Ladder, using EL wire to simulate the look of the arcs. Very cool!

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/news.php?id=477


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

For quite a while I've wondered how El wire would work for stuff like that. Very useful link, thanks.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Very cool. I knew DL would be one of the first to comment on this post!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Stunning and safe - my (genuine) JL didn't work - the arc started working it's way through the baseboard and just sat there - fire hazard so I unplugged it on the day.

Now got to work out a better mounting system for the rods.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice idea but nothing like the real thing. It would be better if the sequence was slower and there was something surrounding the EL wire to make it appear thicker. 

I prefer the sound of a genuine one and especially the loud pop at the top when the arc breaks. The unpredictability of the arc shape, size and travel is what really makes it. Mine is genuine, 4 ft tall and powered by a 15Kv neon sign xfmr but is safely enclosed in lexan to keep little fingers away.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Shouldn't be too much trouble to tweak the effect to slow it down a bit, and match a different sound clip with the "pop" on the end. That's just fine-tuning.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

HomeyDaClown said:


> Nice idea but nothing like the real thing. It would be better if the sequence was slower and there was something surrounding the EL wire to make it appear thicker.
> 
> I prefer the sound of a genuine one and especially the loud pop at the top when the arc breaks. The unpredictability of the arc shape, size and travel is what really makes it. Mine is genuine, 4 ft tall and powered by a 15Kv neon sign xfmr but is safely enclosed in lexan to keep little fingers away.


Always wanted to do this. Where did you get the transformer??


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

MacabreRob said:


> Always wanted to do this. Where did you get the transformer??


I got 2 from an electrical contractor, he gets them when businesses change or upgrade their neon signs. You can also get them from neon sign makers or on ebay. Mine are old fashioned 15 kilo-volt 30 milliamp transformers. I've also tried a few of the newer solid-state ones but most of them have current sensing and will shut down or limit the voltage and not work for a Jacobs ladder. Besides, the nice heavy transformer helps hold the whole thing down.

Mine is just like this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/NEON-TRANSFORMER-240VAC-15000V-15kV-30mA-450VA-WORKING-/230544495787?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item35ad85d4ab


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Not to mention being handy for generating extra 'dead person' props!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> Not to mention being handy for generating extra 'dead person' props!


We can all use a few more props lying around. We had friends over when I first built it and my wife reached out and touched a bare rod (showing off). It made her jump a few feet and she's never touched it again.

I call mine the Tot Fryer:


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

"Homey's TOT Fryer" - Gets my vote for Best Prop Name of 2010!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Frying tonight!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Please keep posts on topic. I'm looking forward to others posting on EL wire and/or simulated jacob's laddders.


----------

